# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Sony A100

## João A Alves

Boas 

Gostava que me informa-sem se a Sony A100 se será boa para macro?
E qual a vossa opimião da mesma?

João Alves

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

João,

eu tenho uma A100. Qualquer máquina desse tipo é boa para macro ou para o que queiras, tudo depende da arte do fotografo e um pouco do tipo e qualidade das objectivas. 
Eu gosto bastante da maquina. Agora existem também outras hipoteses (canon e nikon) com uma maior oferta de lentes. 
Eu não tenho (ainda) uma boa lente de macro para A100 mas estou a procurar!
Se estiveres interessado podes ver informação aqui ( info sobre lentes, forum, etc.)
http://www.dyxum.com/index.asp
Ou este
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1037
e aqui 3 fotos em macro
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/re...1&changemode=1

Um abraço
AFernandes

----------


## João A Alves

Boas António

Obrigado pela informação.
Fica bem

João  Alves

----------

